# guages



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought these gauges can anyone tell me how to set it up? are these a good gauges?also im using a 20 gallon tank.does anyone know about how long the tank will work. thanks Amazon.com: Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter: Pet Supplies


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not just gauges, that is a CO2 regulator. Did you get a CO2 tank? What size?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 20 gallon tank.i got it filled today.just waiting on the gauges.do you know about how long the tank will last?thanks


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

can you tell me how to set the gauges up right. thanks for the help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You mean a 20 pound tank? How long it will last will depend on what size tank you are injecting CO2 into and how much you are putting out. Could last quite a while.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My 20 lb. tank last about 2 months on my 180 with 10-20 bubbles per second!I use the milwaulkee controller to turn it on and off according to pH setting,but on anything under a 55g aquarium you should get 4-6 months IMO.
You made a good investment ,and should really enjoy the effects of CO2(I love mine!).Get a real drop checker(ditch the fluval) and a good co2 reactor like the one I linked before.The insta on kensfish is only like $12.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would recommend you read through this thread - especially if CO2 is new to you:

Pressurized CO2...Just thought I'd share.

If you need to get an account to read it, please do so.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for that info.i will read over it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The first gauge tellstank pressure,but won't help alot when tank is low,it will go quick.The second gauge is the pressure you set to push co2 to the bubble counter which also has needle valve to control output.You don't want alot of pressure on the bubble counter if you are going slow.
Best advice I got in the beginning was to weigh the tank(with the regulator on it)after being filled so you can check on it afterwards.My tank is aluminum so when full it weighed 49.2lbs.With 20lbs of co2 that means when it gets to around 32lbs I'm almost empty.Without a controller(pH controller) you don't want the tank to empty completely or it could over gas your tank.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks all.coralbanbit can you tell me where I can get a pH controller and how to install it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

$113 Milwaukee MC122 (old SMS122) pH Controller, Free Shipping!
I guess there are newer models(they appear different).You place probe in tank and plug the solenoid from co2 tank into the controller.You set the ph you want (which is decided according to your drop checker.)When the co2 is used the pH rises and activates the solenoid to release co2 until the tank goes back to desired pH.The amount co2 injected into the tank lowers the pH.My 180 is set for 6.1 which gets my drop checker green.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit.im going to start saving up to buy it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can save money and do without a controller. I think most with CO2 do not use a controller. Requires you to physically monitor things a little more, but if you are like most taking a second to look at your tank comes pretty easy. I have 3 CO2 tanks and do not use a controller on either of them. Up to you.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my Milwaukee MA957 co2 regulator today.it came with 2 washer and yellow hose about 4 ft.it a hard plastic..i read over how to use it but still not sure every step.first step attach the regulator with o-ring.second step fill the bubble counter half full with water.third step be sure the needle valve is closed before filling with water once filled replace the brass ring.next before opening the cylinder valve turn the regulator adj knob counter clockwise until no tension is no longer felt.next open the cylinder valve slow completely.now I will now see high pressure on the amount of gas in the tank.next plug the solenoid in im using a timer.next open the needle valve all the way open.next turn the adj knob clockwise until you get a reading on the low pressure side of approx. 10 pound or less.i should now see bubbles in the bubbles counter.i guess you can adj it with the valve next to the bubble counter.is this right in the steps.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds right except opening the needle valve all the way.Maybe to keep tank from causing damage to regulator this is correct,but you will need to adjust bubble count with the needle valve.as long as you can get 3 bubbles per second(this may be high for your sized tank) then the 10lb. on the second gauge sounds ok.Then you need to watch your drop checker and make adjustments over next couple day on the BPS(bubbles Per Second).GO SLOW AND WORK UP.No harm will come from having too little co2,but you may lose all or some fish if you inject too much.The DC may be slow to react so don't go too fast.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit.i bought a 29 gallon tank at petco last sunday.it was a dollar a gallon sale.its the same size tank only the height is 6 inches higher.the reason I got it was because I built a campee for the top.i wanted to reuse it.the sand I built is built the same size as the 20 gallon tank.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

well guys I got my guases today.it came with 2 washers and 4 ft of yellow hose.i got a 29 gallon last sunday.i have a 20 gallon now.well I swap the 20 gallon to the 29 gallon today.the 29 gallon is the same except higher in height.i got the 29 gallon set up and started on the co2.i got it setup and it said to closed the needle valve before fill the bubble counter half full.next it said to screw on the regulator til it start to fill tension.it said if you screw in the regulator knob it could damage the regulator diafram.next it said to turn on the tank slow completely.next plug in the solenoid to ac.next open the needle valve all the way.next screw in the regulator till you get a reading of 10 lbs or less on low side.i now see bubbles in the bubble counter.it said next to adjust the needle valve for the counter.its up and running.do you know how many bubbles to start out with.thanks all you really helped me out.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys how low should I let the high pressure side get before refilling the tank?thanks


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Check on [YOU TUBE ,there are a lot of sites regarding CO2 set-ups, 
go under" CO2 aquarium set-up" and there are several sites that explains setting up..
Good Luck


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you leak the test it? For a 29g I would think 2-4bps is probably sufficient. Did you get a drop checker?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have one but I ordered one from e bay a couple weeks ago.i did check for leaks.have you every use the yellow hose?its is hard.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

well I guess I need to turn it up a bit.im started out with 3 bubbles every 4 seconds.ill try 3 bubbles a second.what do you use to check for leaks?Thanks all.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

You can check for leaks with soapy water, put a little on your fittings and or seams, if it bubbles you have a leak.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for the help on the soap.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I turned the bubble counter up about 1230 pm its been about 3 hours is that long enough to tell.thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think you should see something on the drop checker? Is it green?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the drop checker is a light green.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

its hard to read the bubble counter.the bubbles are moving very fast.i don't see how you count them.i can see on a very large tank you have to turn the bubble up until you get the green you want.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

On any tank you have to turn the bubble count up. Getting to the right rate is the hard part and just because you hit green doesn't mean you are there yet. There are things in between like how long does it take to reach it in your light cycle. If you are not on a high light tank, less of an issue.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

my led light comes on at 10am and goes off at 8pm.my co2 comes on at 10am and goes off at 8pm.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

can you tell me on the high side guage what should it read on a full co2 tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Around 840 psi


----------

